# ARE YOU LOVE-SHY? (take test)



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

*Are you love-shy?*

*Take the test*
http://www.love-shy.com/20questions.htm
*If your unable to access this for whatever reason, try the link below. After clicking this link click on "the SHI Inventory Test".*
http://www.love-shy.com/
*This test is designed for men; however, I guess it would be OK for women to take it as well. *

*For more information about love-shyness and an explanation as to why Dr. Gilmartin thinks this disorder should only apply to men check out this link....*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love-shyness


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

....


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

I am


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That website doesn't seem to work for me in either Firefox or IE.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

You Scored 31

It's pure dumb luck I've gotten chics in the past :um


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

This test isn't workin for me either!

must have spyware or something on it that is being blocked by one of my add ons.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd like to try it since I don't think of myself as love-shy anymore, but... page no worky for me.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

*I added an additional link on my original post. Let me know if you-all still have problems.*


----------



## IronMaiden86 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yea I am, and my score was 40. I am never even in any of those situations tho, I wish I was.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

*Re: re: ARE YOU LOVE-SHY? (take test)*



IronMaiden86 said:


> I am never even in any of those situations tho, I wish I was.


:ditto

I scored 46, although a lot of my answers were based on speculation. For example one question starts out "A couple of weeks ago you had a first date with a girl..." . Well I suppose if I had a date with a girl, maybe I would be able to talk to her at a later date :stu but I have no empirical experience to back that up.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

*Re: re: ARE YOU LOVE-SHY? (take test)*



LonelyEnigma said:


> *I added an additional link on my original post. Let me know if you-all still have problems.*


The first link worked fine for me :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You Scored 38

Self-Confidant Non-Shy Men: 114.3 
Healthy College Males: 103.9 
Young(University) Love-Shy Men: 47.8 
Older Love-Shy Men: 38.6 

....at least I know where I stand. :doh

I rest my case,


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Young(University) Love-Shy Men: 47.8

Damnit. Even if I was really loosened up how I answered the questions I still wouldn't be able to hit 47.8


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I scored 28, but in reality, I would never be in most of the situations given. I suppose I should score 0 by default.


----------



## Hypnofrog (Aug 17, 2007)

I scored 43

I thought it was weird that there wasn't an equivalent test for women?

Oh, and the coding for that test page was *awful*. I couldn't get it to work in Firefox _or_ Opera. I had to dust off crappy old IE!


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

57

I guess that's pretty accurate


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hahahhahaa. I don't even want to say what my score was.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.love-shy.com/Gilmartin/toc.html

You can also read a book about it. The same test should be Appendix I.

The book goes into why it happens and what should be done to fix it in society. Not so much as to how someone with it can get better.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: re: ARE YOU LOVE-SHY? (take test)*



PGVan said:


> I scored 28, but in reality, I would never be in most of the situations given. I suppose I should score 0 by default.


Ditto.

Now where's that revolver...

EDIT: Only _one and a half_ percent of men worldwide have trouble talking to women? Jeezus. Seriously, where'd I put that thing...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I took this test awhile back and my score was very low, which wasn't a real surprise given the anxiety I have around women. Some of those questions are just painful :sigh I think its safe to assume I would rather go skydiving without a parachute than approach a woman I don't know and ask her on a date.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: ARE YOU LOVE-SHY? (take test)*



VCL XI said:


> EDIT: Only _one and a half_ percent of men worldwide have trouble talking to women? Jeezus. Seriously, where'd I put that thing...


Uh, that can't possibly be true. :stu


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

I cant seem to find that test on the website...


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

^^ me neither


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Alternate link:

http://www.angelfire.com/ab6/polepino/AppendixI.html


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know if the same people run that website as did last year. The front page looks different. I ditched it last year when the new owner, a disgusting misanthrope called "Rammspieler", and several others began to idolize George Sodini, the dateless guy who killed several women in a gym. I'd advise staying away from the forum.


----------



## Sepultura (Jul 12, 2010)

35, so apparently very much so.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't need to take the test, I know I'm love-shy already.:flush


----------

